# Tracking System



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

What system/app/program do you use for tracking your fares, mileage, expenses, maintenance, pay, etc. while driving for UBER?

I'd like to upgrade the program I currently use, which is one I threw together myself. I'm not that fond of it.

Please share your wisdom.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

x


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd like to know too!!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I use Excel to track daily activity and I use Quicken Home and Business for business tracking. I load each invoice (trip) and each expense (uber fees) and It has a Business miles tracker for tax purposes (the .565 you have seen). Here is screen shot of my Excell:


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

I use TaxMileage. This is a adroid app. You can pay for access to view online. Just start the app when you start working and end when you are done. It keeps track of mileage and how much you can deduct on your IRS forms.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I like excel. Call me old school.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

I use excel for all income and expenses. Also remember IRS mileage changed from $0.565 per mile in 2013 to $0.56 for 2014.


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

Emmes said:


> What system/app/program do you use for tracking your fares, mileage, expenses, maintenance, pay, etc. while driving for UBER?
> 
> I'd like to upgrade the program I currently use, which is one I threw together myself. I'm not that fond of it.
> 
> Please share your wisdom.


SherpaShare works great for tracking all of this information for you automatically. You just forward your weekly summaries and they do all the work and give you awesome reports. FYI, you can also use it to track other ride-sharing platforms as well i.e. Lyft, Sidecar. You can go to Sherpashare website to register its totally free if you enter referral code SP3198 it helps me too!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> I use Excel to track daily activity and I use Quicken Home and Business for business tracking. I load each invoice (trip) and each expense (uber fees) and It has a Business miles tracker for tax purposes (the .565 you have seen). Here is screen shot of my Excell:
> 
> View attachment 1300


I use excel also. Similar but I also track daily Uber Odometer Start/Stop Mileage and the City/Cities I drove. First year driving and this year will be first for using IRS Mileage Deductions, but believe you need Odometer Start/Stop records to comply 100% with IRS Mileage Deductions. Yes / No ?


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

SCdave said:


> I use excel also. Similar but I also track daily Uber Odometer Start/Stop Mileage and the City/Cities I drove. First year driving and this year will be first for using IRS Mileage Deductions, but believe you need Odometer Start/Stop records to comply 100% with IRS Mileage Deductions. Yes / No ?


You should keep a daily log. Information that you get from Uber will also help back up your mileage. I don't like how they have the dashboard now. Wish they could allow us to generate a report for the year to keep for our taxes.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes SCDave, I think you do need start stop and it must be for business only if personal car. I do keep that along with total hours worked, etc. I am now also using Sherpa Share and it does a great job but is only as good as the info Uber shares and it is not enough. Lyft and Sidecar share everything. Get on the ball Uber. If you should decide to sign up for Sherpa (free right now) please use my referral link: sherpashare.com/register?refid=SP4706

Back when Uber first changed the Dashboard and prevented us from getting access to daily invoices I wrote support: The person actually said they would provide a 1099 that would give us everything we needed to do taxes--do you believe he thinks that will be sufficient.

Also, I did not realize you can only use actual expenses OR mileage deduction--did not know you could not use both until I read it on Sherpa. No longer keeping tract of the miscellaneous expense if I can't claim it. Best to you all!!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Yes SCDave, I think you do need start stop and it must be for business only if personal car. I do keep that along with total hours worked, etc. I am now also using Sherpa Share and it does a great job but is only as good as the info Uber shares and it is not enough. Lyft and Sidecar share everything. Get on the ball Uber. If you should decide to sign up for Sherpa (free right now) please use my referral link: sherpashare.com/register?refid=SP4706
> 
> Back when Uber first changed the Dashboard and prevented us from getting access to daily invoices I wrote support: The person actually said they would provide a 1099 that would give us everything we needed to do taxes--do you believe he thinks that will be sufficient.
> 
> Also, I did not realize you can only use actual expenses OR mileage deduction--did not know you could not use both until I read it on Sherpa. No longer keeping tract of the miscellaneous expense if I can't claim it. Best to you all!!


Read the IRS Mileage Deductions Bulletin. Yes, you choose EITHER Mileage Deduction or you Itemize All Vehicle Expenses - gas, depreciation, maintenance, repairs, new tires, vehicle registration. Almost all of us will use the IRS Standard Mileage Deduction.

You can keep those receipts for Cleaning Supplies, Car Chargers, Phone Dash Mount, Car Washes ( I have a flat fee monthly), (Pls correct me if I'm wrong). Then use these additional driving related expenses as business expenses along with the other business expenses you will be itemizing and deducting.

IRS Bulletin: http://www.irs.gov/2014-Standard-Mileage-Rates-for-Business,-Medical-and-Moving-Announced
* Nolo Press: http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/how-deduct-your-local-business-driving-expenses.html

*HMMMM - Again most of us will just use Standard Mileage Deduction but....
*
_* " You *MUST* use the Standard Mileage rate *in the first year you use a car for business or you are forever foreclosed from using that method for that car.*

If you use the standard mileage rate the first year, you can switch to the actual expense method in a later year, and then switch back and forth between the two methods after that, provided the requirements listed below are met.

For this reason, if you're not sure which method you want to use, it's a good idea to use the standard mileage rate the first year you use the car for business. This leaves all your options open for later years.

However, this rule does not apply to leased cars. *If you lease your car, you must use the standard mileage rate for the entire lease period if you use it in the first year".*_


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I use excel for all income and expenses. Also remember IRS mileage changed from $0.565 per mile in 2013 to $0.56 for 2014.


I bet Uber was behind that too.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Drivingmecrazy said:


> SherpaShare works great for tracking all of this information for you automatically. You just forward your weekly summaries and they do all the work and give you awesome reports. FYI, you can also use it to track other ride-sharing platforms as well i.e. Lyft, Sidecar. You can go to Sherpashare website to register its totally free if you enter referral code SP3198 it helps me too!


I like your idea on using Sherpashare.
I don't get weekly summaries mailed to me. Just get a link. When I click on the link, then I go to Uber's website and can view my information in the web browser. How do you do it?


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I like your idea on using Sherpashare.
> I don't get weekly summaries mailed to me. Just get a link. When I click on the link, then I go to Uber's website and can view my information in the web browser. How do you do it?


On Uber partner website you used to be able to go to invoices and request a CSV formatted email, then you just forward that to SherpaShare they upload it within a few seconds. Unfortunately, Uber just changed it (only a few days ago) so you cant get the CSV emails. There are many people that have emailed Uber about this, but as of yet there is no resolution from Uber or SherpaShare...so we will have to see.

You can still use SherpaShare for other platforms, hopefully they will resolve the CSV email issue with Uber.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't use SherpaShare so don't know the process for uploading your Driving Info to them. 

But can't you copy from the Uber Dashboard your Trip Info. Paste into Excel, OpenOffice, or whatever Spreadsheet you have. Save file in CSV format (or whatever SherpaShare accepts)? Then upload to your SherpaShare Account?

Yes, extra step but still doable?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Better contact Sherpa on that--they require the format from the provided CSV file. Go to this link: sherpashare.com/register?refid=SP4706. Sign up for account and then check out the tutorial in upper right corner--they show you how to access the info.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Here is screen shot of Tutorial (partial):


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

Drivingmecrazy said:


> On Uber partner website you used to be able to go to invoices and request a CSV formatted email, then you just forward that to SherpaShare they upload it within a few seconds. Unfortunately, Uber just changed it (only a few days ago) so you cant get the CSV emails. There are many people that have emailed Uber about this, but as of yet there is no resolution from Uber or SherpaShare...so we will have to see.
> 
> You can still use SherpaShare for other platforms, hopefully they will resolve the CSV email issue with Uber.


UPDATE: Amazingly, I requested a CSV formatted invoice today and it took a few hours but I did receive it! I can't believe that they actually fixed it!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Drivingmecrazy said:


> UPDATE: Amazingly, I requested a CSV formatted invoice today and it took a few hours but I did receive it! I can't believe that they actually fixed it!


SherpaShare has been speaking to Uber and got them to make CSV reports available again.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Drivingmecrazy said:


> UPDATE: Amazingly, I requested a CSV formatted invoice today and it took a few hours but I did receive it! I can't believe that they actually fixed it!


Sherpa says WEEKLY CSV--is this what you got? Reason I am asking is they now have totally prevented access to the old Dashboard where I could go to Partner Invoices and down a DAILY CSV report--I used it every day to track business and now it appears to be gone. It gave all trip info including start and stop location, etc. I guess weekly is better than nothing but I really wanted the daily. I also could see my daily ratings on the old Dashboard---gone too!!! Why uber????


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Sherpa says WEEKLY CSV--is this what you got? Reason I am asking is they now have totally prevented access to the old Dashboard where I could go to Partner Invoices and down a DAILY CSV report--I used it every day to track business and now it appears to be gone. It gave all trip info including start and stop location, etc. I guess weekly is better than nothing but I really wanted the daily. I also could see my daily ratings on the old Dashboard---gone too!!! Why uber????


Yes unfortunately it is only the weekly CSV. They still have not brought back access to the daily. Hopefully if enough people bug them they will bring this back as well.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

No need for that here in NYC, as my UberX car only gets used for FHV services "we don't use our personal cars here to transport people for business purposes, not allowed", and I keep all my gas receipts and maintenance receipts in my filing cabinet, car payments and insurance costs, and business expenses "phone bills, dry cleaning costs, car washes, misc". Up to now I have done 14,000 miles with my FHV license.


----------

